# Can a non-freezone company rent an office in a free zone?



## hadiesper (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been trying to find an answer to his question online with no avail. Appreciate some help.

Can a non-freezone (LLC) company rent an office in a free zone? Mainly JLT/DMCC.

If yes, then would any fees apply from DMCC against staying in the free zone?

Thanks,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don't know for sure - but I doubt it.
The Freezone authorities offer their office space as part of the Freezone package - so would really want a company to be under their freezone.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hadiesper (Sep 8, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I don't know for sure - but I doubt it.
> The Freezone authorities offer their office space as part of the Freezone package - so would really want a company to be under their freezone.
> Cheers
> Steve


Steve, I think you are talking about freezone offered offices such as flexidesks or serviced offices. What I'm looking to do is purchase a 1200 sq ft office in JLT (as a personal investment) and I plan to rent it out to a friends company that happens to be an LLC


----------



## GIB_DE (Oct 18, 2012)

The problem are the employment VISA, as the DMCC is the Sponsor


----------

